# Sexual Energy and Ns



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> imo it has more to do with enneagram. as a 7, much of what turns me on is traditionally sensor-ish


How did you determine you were an N?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Moop said:


> How did you determine you were an N?


because I can't shut up about ideas. I'm constantly "Ne mind dumping" all across personality sites and have little to no awareness of my surroundings


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

brittauzenne said:


> I dont know the depths of the connection between enneagram and instincts. Im a 3, then what? I need a link. But in my enneagram research, I did see the energies... I dont think it matters. I know what you guys are saying but I dont think its that serious. I think theres a connection both ways. I appreciate yall telling me the origin though. Ill always appreciate honesty. If I put this in enneagram I would get lost because I dont know the depths if that makes sense. I thought it was socionics. Oh well.


Have you considered joining the16types? It's primarily socionics with some enneagram discussion in the Psychology subform. You might find relevant info there by browsing threads.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> imo it has more to do with enneagram. as a 7, much of what turns me on is traditionally sensor-ish


I agree with this. The 7s are very open to experience, they seek them, and often have some stories to tell about their "fun times". Often this gets misinterpreted at sensory preference and gets them typed as Se-egos.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

This thread is funny. Every time someone brings up Enneagram... :laughing:

Okay, speaking as an Ni dominant 5 (my full self-typing's in my sig) with a secondary sx preference - because, and I can see the knife coming for me already, Enneagram plays a larger role in this no matter what you want to say - it shows up in the way I pursue my own ideas and understanding, power and goals, secondarily perhaps my relation to another person once in awhile. I can end up relentless within my own priorities, subtly or overtly, though it is the second factor in my typing so it is comparatively muted to an sx-dominant, still self-centered and subordinate to sp. 

I don't know how much it has to do with Ni. The format of it is Ni-shaped, but that's seriously not the same as trying to get at the energetic nature of my secondary sx drive.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> imo it has more to do with enneagram. as a 7, much of what turns me on is traditionally sensor-ish


alright. people keep saying that. post a link or something. cuz i haven't seen that anywhere. def not an in depth analysis. it just seems like people are talking about of their butts. i know that enneagram touches on energies and the 9 types butttt... ive seen the energies on a socionics site too so thats what im going off of. and i dont know anything about 7s.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> alright. people keep saying that. post a link or something. cuz i haven't seen that anywhere. def not an in depth analysis. it just seems like people are talking about of their butts. i know that enneagram touches on energies and the 9 types butttt... ive seen the energies on a socionics site too so thats what im going off of. and i dont know anything about 7s.


What's going on with that is that some of the socionics people recognize that it's important to acknowledge enneagram in order to complete an understanding of how a person manifests through their type.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Kanerou said:


> Have you considered joining the16types? It's primarily socionics with some enneagram discussion in the Psychology subform. You might find relevant info there by browsing threads.


neh. thanks. i just need someone to explain the whole energies-enneagram connection.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> What's going on with that is that some of the socionics people recognize that it's important to acknowledge enneagram in order to complete an understanding of how a person manifests through their type.


alright. fine. but when people dont connect all the dots and just leave their open statement i dont think its any wonder why I'm like wtf. its like saying "youre wrong" but not sticking around to show how. not very intellegent. im waiting for someone to make the connections. in addition, i dont really want to talk too much about enneagram anyway. im talking mainly about sexual energy and how it effects mbti Ns. Im not really asking people to connect it to their enneagram type, even if energies originates from enneagram. but ill be sure to put it in enneagram next time.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> alright. fine. but when people dont connect all the dots and just leave their open statement i dont think its any wonder why I'm like wtf. its like saying "youre wrong" but not sticking around to show how. not very intellegent. im waiting for someone to make the connections. in addition, i dont really want to talk too much about enneagram anyway. im talking mainly about sexual energy and how it effects mbti Ns. Im not really asking people to connect it to their enneagram type, even if energies originates from enneagram. but ill be sure to put it in enneagram next time.


MBTI N? This is the socionics forum; you might want to try Myers Briggs Forum or even http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> MBTI N? This is the socionics forum; you might want to try Myers Briggs Forum or even http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/


you missed my point. i want anyone to explain to me the the origin of the connection between enneagram and sexual, social and self preservation energies. youre making things hard.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> MBTI N? This is the socionics forum; you might want to try Myers Briggs Forum or even http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/


and it could be mbti N or socionic Ns I dont care. Most people here understand "N". Im not going deep with it. Less is more dude.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> you missed my point. i want anyone to explain to me the the origin of the connection between enneagram and sexual, social and self preservation energies. youre making things hard.





brittauzenne said:


> and it could be mbti N or socionic Ns I dont care. Most people here understand "N". Im not going deep with it. Less is more dude.


You are indeed a strange one. You seem to have bounced around wanting different things in this thread. Now you want someone to explain Enneagram to you? There's a better section for that, where people who care about Enneagram itself go to discuss it; I don't know why you wouldn't ask there instead of here.

Anyway, the terminology "N" isn't used so much in Socionics, since Ni and Ne are explained as two rather different functional perspectives. It's used in MBTI, which is why I suggested that forum. And I realized that by 'sexual energy' you might have intended to be extremely literal, which is why I suggested the Sex and Relationships forum. But whatever, carry on.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

For me, more or less, the more and more data/information brought to me, the more and more it'll draw me to you. Ne in specific draws me, because it's usually filled with a bunch of information that I can connect the dots and see if I could take it and make something useful of it all. 

INTJ enneagram 8 are amazing too. I love how commanding they are without Fe. Too much Fe drives me away.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> You are indeed a strange one. You seem to have bounced around wanting different things in this thread. Now you want someone to explain Enneagram to you? There's a better section for that, where people who care about Enneagram itself go to discuss it; I don't know why you wouldn't ask there instead of here.
> 
> Anyway, the terminology "N" isn't used so much in Socionics, since Ni and Ne are explained as two rather different functional perspectives. It's used in MBTI, which is why I suggested that forum. And I realized that by 'sexual energy' you might have intended to be extremely literal, which is why I suggested the Sex and Relationships forum. But whatever, carry on.


dude youre just talking a bunch of crap, i dont even know why youre talking to me. you should go to the spam section.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> dude youre just talking a bunch of crap, i dont even know why youre talking to me. you should go to the spam section.


I don't know if you're serious.

If you're not serious, you aren't that good a troll. The best trolls are wittier.

If you are serious, then you ought to question why you made this statement. Your judgement reflects on you, not me.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> I don't know if you're serious.
> 
> If you're not serious, you aren't that good a troll. The best trolls are wittier.
> 
> If you are serious, then you ought to question why you made this statement. Your judgement reflects on you, not me.


im totally serious. and i dont need to be witty. you havent been of any help, the hell do you expect.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> im totally serious. And i dont need to be witty. You havent been of any help, the hell do you expect.


lol










Fun thread.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ok sorry dude


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> I dont know the depths of the connection between enneagram and instincts. Im a 3, then what? I need a link.





http://theenneagram.blogspot.com/2007/09/type-3.html said:


> Sexual 3 - Seeking Intimacy/Intensity
> 
> Sexual Threes feel that their value comes from their desirability, so they do whatever they can to enhance their attractiveness to others. Many movie stars, models, and popular singers are Sexual Threes. They know how to project attractive qualities but also how to be a blank screen that others can project their desires onto. They often possess great charm and magnetism, yet they fear being dismissed by others for lacking some essential ingredient. As Sexual types, they want to have a strong intimate connection with someone, but because of the Three's image issues and underlying feelings of shame, they are often insecure about letting people know them too well. Thus, many Sexual Threes are able to gain attention and interest from others, but they fear that once they get someone's attention, they will be unable to keep it.
> 
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> Hope that helps.


Im looking for something that says "enneagram is the origin of the theory of sexual, self pres and social energy" Like how with MBTI, you can google it and get that information. I guess Ill have to do that.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

brittauzenne said:


> Im looking for something that says "enneagram is the origin of the theory of sexual, self pres and social energy" Like how with MBTI, you can google it and get that information. I guess Ill have to do that.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure Oscar Ichazo and Claudio Naranjo did most of the work of creating the energies (also called instinctual variants, instincts, or subtypes) to be linked with the enneagram.



> Ichazo created separate Enneagrams for the Passions, the Fixations, the Virtues, and the Holy Ideas, among others. He also contributed the theory of the arrows, the theory of the wings, and related ideas about the *three Instincts* and the three Centers to the Enneagram. In one way or another, all modern Enneagram authors have built their work on Ichazo's seminal insights. . . . [Naranjo] developed additional ideas about the arrows, and presented further names and brief descriptions for the 27 combinations of Enneagram types and *Instincts ("subtypes")*.


History of the Enneagram


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure Oscar Ichazo and Claudio Naranjo did most of the work of creating the energies (also called instinctual variants or subtypes) to be linked with the enneagram.
> 
> 
> 
> History of the Enneagram


perfect. thank you.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

this gives a good overview: The Enneagram


----------

